# Wie oft besuchen Sie pcgames.de?



## Administrator (8. Juni 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## xyxmgxyx (8. Juni 2007)

[x] täglich 

aber bei igoogle werden mir immer die 9 neuesten news gezeigt, also im gewissen sinne ist pcgames auch immer auf meinem bildschirm zu sehen^^


----------



## Chemenu (8. Juni 2007)

Ich gebs zu, stündlich.   

Allerdings nur wenn ich in der Arbeit bin.


----------



## Loosa (8. Juni 2007)

Kommt darauf an, manchmal täglich, mal stündlich und teilweise nur wöchentlich. Seit das News-System umgebaut wurde aber nur noch das Forum, nicht mehr die Seite.


----------



## ich98 (8. Juni 2007)

so ein Mittelding zwischen täglich und stündlich.

Ich schaue mehr mal täglich ins Forum und bisschen auf die Seite. Manchmal aber auch gar nicht.


----------



## MoS (8. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 08.06.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> so ein Mittelding zwischen täglich und stündlich.
> 
> Ich schaue mehr mal täglich ins Forum und bisschen auf die Seite. Manchmal aber auch gar nicht.


Ist bei mir genauso, allerdings überwiegend das Forum.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (8. Juni 2007)

MoS am 08.06.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 08.06.2007 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja... täglich   Aber dafür hab ich die PCG noch nicht als Startseite! *aufdieschulterklopf*


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2007)

Meistens bin ich den ganzen Tag / Nacht hier. Sobald ich meinen PC anmache, halte ich mich auch hier auf pcgames.de auf, was ich als Startseite habe. Zocken oder Musik hören mach ich so nebenher.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (8. Juni 2007)

Shadow_Man am 08.06.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens bin ich den ganzen Tag / Nacht hier. Sobald ich meinen PC anmache, halte ich mich auch hier auf pcgames.de auf, was ich als Startseite habe. Zocken oder Musik hören mach ich so nebenher.


Dito.
Nach der Schule wird der PC angemacht, PCG und ICQ gestartet und das bleibt dann auch den ganzen Tag so.


----------



## gliderpilot (8. Juni 2007)

Shadow_Man am 08.06.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens bin ich den ganzen Tag / Nacht hier. Sobald ich meinen PC anmache, halte ich mich auch hier auf pcgames.de auf, was ich als Startseite habe. Zocken oder Musik hören mach ich so nebenher.


Genauso ist es bei mir auch - selbst wenn ich mal irgendwas zocke, habe ich immer ein Browserfenster mit den TOP100-Themen von pcg.de offen, und dank ReloadEvery sogar immer aktuell  
Ich habe mich auch schon oft dabei ertappt, mir Mittagessen fertig zu machen, um mich danach mit dem Teller vor dem PC zu setzen - und im Forum zu lesen


----------



## ich98 (8. Juni 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 08.06.2007 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja... täglich   Aber dafür hab ich die PCG noch nicht als Startseite! *aufdieschulterklopf*



Ich auch nicht, für was hat man denn eine eigene Website


----------



## Teslatier (8. Juni 2007)

Sekündlich.


----------



## Hyperhorn (8. Juni 2007)

PCGames.de ist eigentlich immer die erste Seite, die ich aufrufe. Dann werden "meine" Threads aufgerufen und anschließend regelmäßig die Top 100 (F5   ) und manchmal Unterforen wie Kleinanzeigen und Overclocking.   
Allerdings bin ich auch oftmals tagelang nicht im I-Net...


----------



## ananas45 (8. Juni 2007)

Shadow_Man am 08.06.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens bin ich den ganzen Tag / Nacht hier. Sobald ich meinen PC anmache, halte ich mich auch hier auf pcgames.de auf, was ich als Startseite habe. Zocken oder Musik hören mach ich so nebenher.


Dito


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Juni 2007)

Shadow_Man am 08.06.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens bin ich den ganzen Tag / Nacht hier. Sobald ich meinen PC anmache, halte ich mich auch hier auf pcgames.de auf, was ich als Startseite habe. Zocken oder Musik hören mach ich so nebenher.



m2


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. Juni 2007)

So lange der PC läuft, gilt: 

[X] pcgames.de ist auf meinem Bildschirm immer zu sehen 

... ich bin nicht stolz drauf. 

SSA


----------



## BlackDead (9. Juni 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 09.06.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> So lange der PC läuft, gilt:
> 
> [X] pcgames.de ist auf meinem Bildschirm immer zu sehen
> 
> ...




Um es zu präzisieren. Solange ich nicht spiele ist PC Games immer im ersten Browser Fenster.


----------



## XIII13 (9. Juni 2007)

ananas45 am 08.06.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 08.06.2007 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach ich auch so. PCG ist aber nicht mehr meine Startseite, seit dem Blizzard die neue Frontpage hat.  
Obwohl, jetzt könnt ich das auch wieder zurückstellen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (9. Juni 2007)

Ich bin eigentlich dauernd hier, wenn ich am PC bin und nicht spiele. Ich habe immer, wenn ich einen Browser offen habe, die 100 aktuellsten Threads offen. Aber wenn ich mal nicht zuhause bin oder was besseres zu tun habe, bin ich natürlich nicht hier *g*

[X] Mindestens alle paar Stunden

MfG Jimini


----------



## annon11 (9. Juni 2007)

Manchmal check ich die Seite 5 mal einer Stunde,manchmal aber auch nur einmal am Tag.Gerade wie es passt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Juni 2007)

So oft wie möglich. Manchmal dümpelt die Seite mehrere Minuten / Stunden dezent im Hintergrund, ohne aktualisiert zu werden. Dann wird oftmals jede freie oder verplante Sekunde (  ) dafür geopfert, um sich am Leid von Leuten im "Wer ist Single"-Thread zu laben, oder Crysis grundlos zu bashen. *g*

PCG ist eigentlich DIE Seite im Netz für mich, die das Internet erst unterhaltsam macht. Ohne PCG würde ich wahrscheinlich das Internet nur als Informationsplattform sehen, und nicht als debile Diskussionsrunde. ^^

Traurig aber wahr: Wenn PCG mal nicht erreichbar ist, dann vergeht mir generell arg die Lust am Internet. Andere Coms nicht einfach nicht so 1337, oder behandeln Themen, die ich schlicht als dämlich empfinde. *g*

PCG 4TW.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Eniman (9. Juni 2007)

[x] stündlich

..., weil PC Games meine Startseite ist und somit bei jedem Browser-Start angezeigt wird.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (9. Juni 2007)

[X] Täglich.

Aber mal was anderes... bin ich der Einzige bei dem die Umfrage irgendwie nicht ganz passt? :-o



			
				SYSTEM schrieb:
			
		

> Stündlich	26,6 %
> Täglich	57,1 %
> Wöchentlich	5,2 %
> Monatlich	0,0 %
> ...


Ergibt zusammen 99.8%.   Und _solche_ Rundungsfehler sollten eigentlich net sein.


----------



## hibbicon (9. Juni 2007)

Wird ein inaktiver Account eigentlich nicht nach 6 Monaten automatisch gelöscht ?


----------



## Chemenu (9. Juni 2007)

gliderpilot am 08.06.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich auch schon oft dabei ertappt, mir Mittagessen fertig zu machen, um mich danach mit dem Teller vor dem PC zu setzen - und im Forum zu lesen



Das hab ich auch schon öfter gemacht. Man muss nur aufpassen dass nicht die ganze Soße in die Tastatur läuft...


----------



## machbetmachallabett (9. Juni 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 09.06.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Täglich.
> 
> Aber mal was anderes... bin ich der Einzige bei dem die Umfrage irgendwie nicht ganz passt? :-o
> 
> ...


Mit den korrekten ungerundeten Dezimalen müsstes schon passen. 
Wie soll man es denn sonst machen. Man muss entweder unkorrekt runden oder alle Dezimalen hinschreiben, also gar nicht runden. Aber wenn man jedes Ergebnis rundet, kanns halt passieren dass es am Ende nicht passt.


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. Juni 2007)

Shadow_Man am 08.06.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens bin ich den ganzen Tag / Nacht hier. Sobald ich meinen PC anmache, halte ich mich auch hier auf pcgames.de auf, was ich als Startseite habe. Zocken oder Musik hören mach ich so nebenher.



wie man an meiner signatur erkennen kann


----------



## defragg (10. Juni 2007)

DawnHellscream am 10.06.2007 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 08.06.2007 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traurig, aber wahr: Manchmal gehts mir genauso


----------



## Jacro (19. Juni 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 09.06.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> So lange der PC läuft, gilt:
> 
> [X] pcgames.de ist auf meinem Bildschirm immer zu sehen
> 
> ...



 ich auch nicht.. aber da ich weiss das dies nur eine vorübergehende Phase bis zum Beginn des Studiums ist zerbreche ich mir nicht den Kopf darüber wie viele (sinnlose?   ) *STUNDEN* ich hier verbringe um sofort jede News als erster zu lesen. Was mir nix bringt.   
Naja, wenigstens merk ichs noch, ODER?


----------



## g-13mrnice (26. Juni 2007)

Täglich, ein Riesenvorteil son Arbeitsplatz mit Internetzugang


----------

